# Pineapple??



## Tony the tank (Dec 1, 2011)

Well made a run to the produce center to pickup some romaine and chicory...and the guy working gave me a free case of pineapples..so can I feed the pineapple off to the sulcatas?? I know it's fruit.. But wondering if I just let them splurge and give them each a pineapple ..this weekend..would it do any harm??

Thoughts opinions??


----------



## N2TORTS (Dec 1, 2011)

Sure you can feed it to the Sullie's......some will eat it , others may not. In my Rf herd I have several large adults who love it ! ( usally mixed with other fruits. ) ....Here is some "good" about pineapple~
This food is very low in Saturated Fat, Cholesterol and Sodium. It is also a good source of Dietary Fiber, Thiamin, Vitamin B6 and Copper, and a very good source of Vitamin C and Manganese.

The bad: A large portion of the calories in this food come from sugars. As with any tort species too much sugar is not a good thing, no matter what source it comes from . So with that in mind , a treat for your sullies .... " munch away " ......

JD~


----------



## dmarcus (Dec 1, 2011)

I need to visit your grocery store, you got the hook up, lol...


----------



## Tony the tank (Dec 1, 2011)

Well tomorrow I figure I will peel them and serve them up... 

Dalano.. I stopped going to the grocery store...I go to the produce distribution center ... They don't normally deal with the public... But the guy takes good care of me... I bring them a box of joe and a dozen donuts every other week...


----------



## N2TORTS (Dec 1, 2011)

Tony the tank said:


> Well tomorrow I figure I will peel them and serve them up...
> 
> Dalano.. I stopped going to the grocery store...I go to the produce distribution center ... They don't normally deal with the public... But the guy takes good care of me... I bring them a box of joe and a dozen donuts every other week...





No need peeling ....give them the rinds and all! ( just cut length~wise for ease .... not sure how big of sullies we're talking about ) ......


----------



## Tony the tank (Dec 1, 2011)

N2torts...your right.. There big boys..they should be able to chow it down..Just wasn't sure if it was digestible...


----------



## ascott (Dec 1, 2011)

I want some pineapple


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Dec 1, 2011)

I would love to see pics of them eating a pineapple!


----------



## Jason M (Dec 2, 2011)

I would like to see some pictures of them too eating pineapples.


----------



## Tony the tank (Dec 2, 2011)

Well the two males wanted nothing to do with the pineapple ... Tony bit it once and walked away,, tiny sniffed it and couldn't be bothered... Tina didn't touch it all day...


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 2, 2011)

Did you try cutting one open then?


----------



## Zamric (Dec 2, 2011)

I eat Pinapple all the time... never thought offering any to WalkingRock.... Ill have to give him a little nibble next time I buy it for me


----------



## Tony the tank (Dec 2, 2011)

Jacqui said:


> Did you try cutting one open then?




Jacqui..I first tried it whole..when no one except tony bit into it..I decided to offer a few chunks peeled and served up....No one seemed interested which is strange because they love apples..Not so much oranges, cantaloupe and watermelon..


Will try it again tomorrow..


----------



## Zamric (Dec 2, 2011)

It might be the Citric Acid that drives them away.... Pineapples have LOTS of Citric Acid!


----------



## Tony the tank (Dec 2, 2011)

Zamric said:


> It might be the Citric Acid that drives them away.... Pineapples have LOTS of Citric Acid!




Could be..I will try again tomorrow...


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 2, 2011)

I know the fruit eating torts such as REdfoots and Hingebacks do eat pineapples.


----------

